# Mwa Ha Ha Ha Ha!



## SpitfireKing (Sep 6, 2006)

I am back!
And well, it feels good to be back on, this is a really cool site, and I enjoy being on here. I won't be back on much though, gotta stick with school and all. So,yeah just saying hi. 

Oh yeah, heres my new pic. Hope you like it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

hey, and what do you mean your new pic? because you didn't paint that nor are you using it in any way


----------



## SpitfireKing (Sep 7, 2006)

No i mean it's my new sig pic.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2006)

No it isn't... It is just attached to your post. Look at mine (or lancs) to see a sig pic...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Sep 7, 2006)

crap.
How do you do that then? Io've been doing this all along.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2006)

Usercp --> edit signature --> go to the image you posted and copy its location (right click properties or right click copy link location) then paste it into your signature inbetween to tags like this (I've used mine as an example):

[html][ATTACH=full]387714[/ATTACH][/html]


----------



## SpitfireKing (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Gnomey.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll do that soon.


----------

